# i am completely new any advise?



## Jamie Lee Hannaford (Mar 27, 2015)

I am thinking of getting a Barnett black widow ( http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mvf/store/products/barnett-black-widow-catapult ) with Barnett Ammo packs of 140 x .38.

just a few questions:

how long practicing until you can hunt?

how to stalk small game?

what do your wear out hunting?

all advise will be appreciated please feel free to debate, etc.

:iono: :target:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

There is plenty of advice right here on the Hunting Forum.

As for stalking, learn to get close enough to wild game to take a good picture without using the zoom feature. You can learn this skill without wounding animals. When you can consistently put your chosen ammo into a two inch circle at 10 meters, and through a steel vegetable can, you will be ready to hunt.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

There is a lot of information here. All you have to do is read. There is a hunting section among many other sections with all the info you need. Look around as the questions you are asking have been answered many times before. The competitions and badges threads can give you things to do before you try hunting. One must be very very accurate before trying hunting otherwise you risk hurting the animal and putting it through unneeded suffering.

Be well,
SF

Ps: i just saw henry answered just before I did. Sorry if this is repetitive.


----------



## Jamie Lee Hannaford (Mar 27, 2015)

thanks much appricited


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

just a few questions:

how long practicing until you can hunt?










how to stalk small game?










what do your wear out hunting?










but seriously, help us out by telling us if you have any experience with shooting of any kind, hunting and about how old you are. it'll give people a better idea of where to start you off and how to proceed.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21014-search-function/


----------



## Jamie Lee Hannaford (Mar 27, 2015)

Imperial said:


> just a few questions:
> 
> how long practicing until you can hunt?
> 
> ...


I am 13, i have been out fox hunting for 4 years, i ave got a green body warmer which i put on top of a camo hooded fleece, i occasionally go to my local rifle range and shoot their 22. and can hit the bullseye at 25 yards.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

And Id say to spend the extra and get a full size barrnett or a trumark with the wrist brace and sights(if your set on production slingshot) and master it, oh and target practice where your going to hunt.


----------



## Jamie Lee Hannaford (Mar 27, 2015)

This is my clothes.


----------



## mrcharly (Mar 24, 2015)

Ah - you are in the UK.

Be aware that UK laws require you to be proficient enough that you don't risk causing unnecessary suffering. Yeah, that is vague, intentionally so.

It's not reasonable to hunt if you can't be 'reasonably' confident that you can kill with one shot. So work out what you are going to hunt, how big the kill target area is, how close you can stalk.

I used to bowhunt crows, parrots, rabbits and suchlike at your age (in Australia, where it is legal). I was a terrible shot, so I got good at stalking. Most times when I shot something I was within 10ft. As Dirty Harry said "A mans got to know his limitations"


----------

